# Vintage Watch Cleaning Machine - Any Help?



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A relative is having a clear out of her dad's stuff, and he used to be a watch repair man. she has asked me if I am interested in this









My initial thought is to donate it to a museum! However is this a rare thing that has a value? I already have a lidl ultrasonic machine so have no use for it, but if it is worth something then my Aunt could use the money to pay for her Dad's care

all help/information gratefully received


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Clean it up and get it on the coffee table Scott!

A centre-piece if ever I saw one! :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have seen these at specialist watch auctions and they sell for Â£30 - Â£40............ do the cobwebs come as well? :lol:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

lol i would defo use that for watches, if you fancy selling let me know


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

i am pretty sure i have a instruction manual for that very machine in one of my books - you want me to put some photos up of the pages for you?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input all

Thomasr - you have first dibs. I have told my Aunt and she is consulting her dad. I could bring it to solihull one time if he agrees to sell?

Edb1984 - A kind offer, but maybe thomasr may take you up on it if the sale goes through?

I thought it looked like a motorbike engine!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Check out the mains cables before use - remember the fluids in use and mains may not mix well :fear:

And also double che k the mains voltS it's intended to be used on if you intend using it, old 110v units won't like runnung on UK 240v


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

not quite an instruction manual, but i knew i had seen it somewhere.


----------

